# My friends are pressuring me to go out tonight?



## haflanagan (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm studying abroad, and today everyone in my program is going out for dinner and drinks. I'm friends with all of them and I really enjoy hanging out with them, but I've made it pretty clear that I do not drink and that I do not enjoy going out at night. I hang out with them during the day practically every day of the week, and I am having tons of fun. At night, I prefer to spend time alone or eat dinner with my host family. 

But for whatever reason, they are all determined that I should go out with them tonight. I've had two people messaging me, basically trying to bully me into going, even though I've given them multiple (true) reasons why I don't want to. I'm so frustrated. I was actually considering going with them for once, but it's raining and cold, and there was just an earthquake and we've been told by our program director NOT to go out tonight. But my main reason is that I feel extremely uncomfortable in large groups (there's over 20 of us) and I don't have fun when I'm with a ton of people. 

Why can't they just respect my decision and leave me alone? I respect their decision to go out and get drunk and party, so why can't they respect my decision to stay home? There's nothing wrong with being introverted, so why does everyone act like there is?


----------



## Mr snooze (Feb 11, 2014)

Peer pressure kinda annoying but they might not have bad intentions ( not all the time) and simply wants u to join in their fun still in the end , its good to do what u really want , nothing we can do about other people if they are pushy so just ignore em if the friendship goes sour because u didint want to join in with em , maybe u need differnt friends.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

OP r u single????? Are u looking to get dates ???????? Or at least talk to girls/guys outside a classroom????????


Then go.


----------



## HopelessFriend (Aug 7, 2013)

As a person who doesn't drink or go out and has been peer pressured to do so, I think the reason why they are questioning your decision is because they don't understand. They may simply think that going out in large groups, having drinks, etc. is "better" than staying by yourself and "missing out".

As already mentioned, their intentions may not be bad, since all they want is for you to have (what they see as) fun.


----------



## mutonin (Aug 27, 2014)

This is weird kuz I am in sort of an opposite situation. I wish people would ask me to go out and drink with them. I don't like large groups either when sober but when I drink its more bearable and i would rather do that than sit in my room alone like i've been doing. 

I don't see why these people feel the need to continue to egg you on and bully you to go out if youve already said that you really dont want to.


----------

